
Russia unveils 'Satan 2' missile powerful enough to wipe out UK, France or Texas - rohmanhakim
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/2016/10/25/russia-unveils-satan-2-missile-powerful-enough-to-wipe-out-uk-fr/
======
ithipster
"the first image" IMAGE!

